

Github - find your github user id - rschildmeijer
http://caius.github.com/github_id/

======
oomkiller
They mentioned something in a hiring post about someone having a low user id,
then someone created this using that post as inspiration.

------
mooism2
What's the point?

~~~
tbeseda
Determining who was there first, maybe?

~~~
eclark
That was my though. Kind of like on Slashdot how people used to like their 4
digit user id's

